# Tech Tower problems



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We have a Tech tower with the oven above, if there is anyone else with the same set up perhaps you might be able to help.

When we run our fridge on gas there is an awful smell from the burner that permeates the van. I've had a look at the pilot and it seems to be burning OK, a nice blue flame. I've found that Dometic in their wisdom vent the burner into the void behind the fridge and from there out though the big grills. They tell me that its down to an installation problem IE not sealed properly. However my previous motor homes fridge didn't present any problem, it vented though a grill at the back of the work top (an old Hymer 544) and in any case there shouldn't be any smell.

So I would be grateful if anyone else with the same problem would let me know.

Thanks Wobby


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
This is really a bump.
My Burstner Aviano has a tech tower but no such problems.
Sorry.
GC.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I would agree with Dometics reply. If the installation is sealed correctly then you should not smell any burner gases from the inside of your van. Most fridge vents are now in the void behind and can be seen by removing the external vent covers.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

trevorf said:


> I would agree with Dometics reply. If the installation is sealed correctly then you should not smell any burner gases from the inside of your van. Most fridge vents are now in the void behind and can be seen by removing the external vent covers.


I would agree with you if it were'nt for the fact that the smell seems to be coming from inside the oven, also the burner should burn without a smell.
A calor gas fire flues into the room it being used in and it doesn't smell.


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Wobby,

Ours is the same as yours. We have just got back from France using Aires so the fridge/cooker was used predominantly on gas. We did get the smell of gas exhaust a couple of times but that was only when there was a very strong side wind. It was so gusty that i had to turn the fridge off and on a couple of times because the error light began flashing. Apart from that ok. 

I was worried how it would work on auto gas (gaslow) because the literature says you should not use it, but all seems to be ok. 

Hope you are both well

Brian


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I made the original post because I was interested in whether other members were experiencing the same problems a me. There seem to be a vent connection between the back of the fridge and the oven flue which is vented through the roof of the van. I think that might be the route for the smell in the oven.

Friday last I made contact with Dometic in Dorset to discuss this along with another problem, they have agreed to inspect the tec tower on the 6th July.

They have told me that if one uses motor gas the appliance will soot up! more often? and therefore needs servicing ever six months.? 
Last night we awoke to a dreadful smell in our van, had too switch off the fridge and open all the windows. This morning I disconnected the burner and swept a lot of soot out of the flue-way, at the top of the flue is a small baffle this was almost blocked with soot. All now seems to be working OK, but this situation is very worrying as I know that no gas appliance should produce soot if the combustion is correct. Soot means C/o 
My other problem has been with the control panel three have been fitted so far, this problem manifest it self in that the fridge won't work on gas and the error light keeps flashing. Sometime as in a week ago when we had stopped on an Aire I had to switch from off to gas several time in the space of 30 min before it would work.

"foot note" My friends have an RV with a huge dometic fridge and have no problems with it burning motor gas, My previous Hymer had a Dometic fridge it too work problem free, on motor gas for 13 years.

Wobby


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 18, 2006)

If you are going to Autovan in Wimborne they are very good. Hope you get it sorted. I would be interested to hear how you get on, please pm me.

Brian


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

We looked at several vans with tecowers and My Mrs said NO to all of then. Reason, she could not safely put in or take a roast out of the oven as it was too high. And the oven just was not big enough anyway.

How do you use yours? Is your Mrs tall?

C.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

No help from me either, I'm afraid. We have the tower, and all works OK.

Your problem with the flashing light on gas - might it just be failing to light properly? It only lights the gas to drop the temperature, and then switches off. If your burner has been sooted up, the flame detector checks that the gas has lit before switching the light on the control unit to green.



CliveMott said:


> Reason, she could not safely put in or take a roast out of the oven as it was too high. And the oven just was not big enough anyway. How do you use yours? Is your Mrs tall?


My, you are a MCP aren't you Clive (as admitted in another thread :wink: )?

How do we use it? Firstly, Annie is veggie, so we never do roasts in the oven. We warm quiches, flans and the like, as well as make toast. Secondly, I'm in charge of the 'out' bit of the oven, even if Annie has done the 'in' bit. I'm 5' 10", and Annie is 5' 4" or so.

We use the grill / oven a lot 

Gerald


----------

